# Personality change - what's up with him?!



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Can anybody help with advice please?................

Ryley's almost 9 months old now and absolutely adorable! A week ago I came back from a 10 day holiday, having left him with a familly member he knows, in a house he's stayed at before (thought it better than kennels).

All went really well, he had a great hol too by all accounts but I was told that he was very 'shy' when approached by a few children whilst taken on a walk while we were away. I thought nothing of it as he's always been great with kids - so it must've been a one off.

However, it happened again this week with me while we were out. Instead of being happy to see the children and be fussed over he hid behind me.

Today my daughter's taken him to a horse show (without me) - something he's done before and been very happy to do. But she's just rung me to say he's not himself, hiding behind her when people approach, won't go to them - even when a bit of sausage is being offered - and he's just growled at a couple of kids!  Their mother actually said he's a different dog from last time!

I'm not sure what to do, he's never growled at anyone and always loved children. To fill you in - he was walked twice a day while we were away but always on the lead, whereas I give him off-lead walks.

Is this some sort of reaction to being left for 10 days or is it simply down to him maturing, changing hormones and I should consider getting him neutered now?  I didn't do it at 6 months as I wanted to see how he would be before making the decision.

Anyone else experienced anything similar? Thanks guys


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Were there children where he stayed or would he have been in contact with other kids while he was there? It may be that he has had a negative experience with kids while you were away, perhaps some less dog savvy children than yours? He is also hitting the adolescent phase of his life so it could be either one or a combination of these things?
Can you ask the people that looked after him, without them taking offence?


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Were there children where he stayed or would he have been in contact with other kids while he was there? It may be that he has had a negative experience with kids while you were away, perhaps some less dog savvy children than yours? He is also hitting the adolescent phase of his life so it could be either one or a combination of these things?
> Can you ask the people that looked after him, without them taking offence?


Hello - thanks for reply, I live alone with my adult daughter but we have 2 x 4y.o in the extended family and he's still fine with them.

There were no children where he was staying while I was on hols and I've already asked if anything happened (she's absolutely fine and not offended in the least). She's confirmed nothing happened at all.

So I'm baffled!  Must be hormones?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes maybe just hormones, feeling a little restless and insecure. He will get over it, I wouldn't look into getting him neutered though until he s back to his usual confident self.
Keep us posted on how he gets on.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

When Libby was a pup a family asked if their toddler could stroke her, we said yes and asked her to sit, the toddler didn't stroke but hit her on the head not too hard, the toddler was stopped but Libby looked shocked and moved away, after that and for a couple of years she would not go near very young childern and we never asked her to. It doesn't take much to put them off things when they are pups, something may have happened that didnt register with you or the puppy minder while you were away.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Where have you been hiding another Hattie lookalike! I think something has happened to upset him around children it may have gone unoticed by those careing for him. Best advice I can give is to continue meeting children in a controlled setting and try and keep your energy low so he does not anticipate a problem eventually he will forget and move on. He is a lovely boy but then I am biased!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Pups have critical fear periods where they are far more sensitive and can develop fears to things they have previously coped well with so it is possible he is going through one of these periods and a small thing has happened which he has associated with a child.

I would back off from trying to socialise with children for now and just let him observe from a distance and get his confidence back. You can also pair seeing children with lots of tasty treats whilst staying at a distance he is happy with.

I would not worry about growls - they are the dogs only way to communicate he is unhappy about a situation so gives you a great chance to sort things out. Certainly make sure he is never told off for growling as otherwise he may feel he has to escalate into snapping.

http://www.berkeleyhumane.org/upload/documents/CriticalFear.pdf


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> Where have you been hiding another Hattie lookalike!


 I was on the forum quite a bit before getting Ryley and in the early weeks but as things had been ticking along quite nicely since I only hop on now and again these days - they are very alike aren't they? I love their colouring


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

2ndhandgal said:


> Pups have critical fear periods where they are far more sensitive and can develop fears to things they have previously coped well with so it is possible he is going through one of these periods and a small thing has happened which he has associated with a child.


I think you might be right. It does remind me of when my kids were babies and suddenly developed a shyness of strangers instead of being happy to go to anyone.

Perhaps it's just coincidence that it's coincided with us being on hols. He does seem a little insecure at the moment, whining when he can't see me etc.

He's mixed with the 4/5 year old children in the family since we've been home from hols and been his normal self but the children he's backed off from have been younger - 2ish.

He's never been with children unobserved and we're all 100% sure nothing's happened with a child that might have caused this.

I'll see how he goes over the next couple of weeks and have a link at the link you posted - thanks


----------

